# Data Push from Oracle server



## bijay_ps (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

*Problem:* There is a HTML5 website (client's website) and currently it is using ajax to poll the server to get and reflect the new data. Now Client wants that whenever there is any new data in DB (Oracle db is being used here) the *server should push the data itself to the browser *, so that extra traffic caused due to polling can be avoided.

And this has to be implmented using java. 

I did a google search and found out there are some solution to this using comet and Jetty. But I didn't fully understood how to use these technologies and whether they are the correct approach in this case.

Please advice what are the possible solutions in this case, and if it can be implemented using comet or Jetty, it would be great if you can provide any example.

Thanks in advance.


----------

